
He Loved Opium, Murder and Wordsworth - pepys
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/30/books/review/he-loved-opium-murder-and-wordsworth.html?_r=0
======
DonaldFisk
Thomas De Quincey's works are on Gutenberg:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Thomas+De+Quin...](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/search/?query=Thomas+De+Quincey)

Confessions of an English Opium Eater, which is autobiographical, is his most
famous work.

------
cryptarch
Finally got in through the Google referrer (provided by the web link which
brings you to a Google search for the article's name), after unblocking
Cloudflare and Google in order to solve a captcha where I had to identify
street signs and then storefronts for Google's image identification
algorithms, after which I had to whitelist NYT cookies, about 12 scripts, and
a few static image domains.

Anddd that was my 5 minute break, back to work.

~~~
cpr
Why not just open in an incognito window? That always works for me.

~~~
cryptarch
That doesn't get me in? Maybe it's because I'm on a VPN.

The captcha's from Cloudflare not liking VPNs, and the bunch of whitelisting
is just from their site being very bloated and me not wanting to load unneeded
crap.

------
Shengbo
For the lazy:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=He+Loved+Opium,+Murder+and+W...](https://www.google.com/search?q=He+Loved+Opium,+Murder+and+Wordsworth&oq=He+Loved+Opium,+Murder+and+Wordsworth)

~~~
cryptarch
There's also the "web" link between the post, provided by HN. It points to the
same URL.

------
oldmanjay
Usually you can find one or two people complaining that stories like this
shouldn't be on HN, but I'd like to flip that one time and encourage people to
keep posting them. I enjoy the sensation of clearing my palate, as I take my
tech news from many proverbial firehoses, and the flavors are not always
savory.

------
michaelmrose
Please stop linking to the NY times and their crappy paywall

------
oniony
Blocked by paywall.

~~~
winkle
On top of that I just tried to sign up for an account. I don't want to connect
Google or Facebook so I tried to use their registration. It wasn't possible to
do in Chrome. I decided try the nytimes.com homepage and I could probably sign
up there but the registration is over an insecure http page.

I switched to Safari and was able to create an account. Went back to Chrome
and still couldn't login. Not worth it.

~~~
khedoros1
I opened the "web" link under the story headline in an incognito/private
window and clicked the nytimes link. No account, registration, etc.

